# 65 points for 189 skilled visa



## rahul chodha (Jan 26, 2013)

hi all,
I will be able to qualify for 65 points under 189 visa category. As per the experience of seniors will these points good enough to get an invite.

thanks for this


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi rahul chodha,

the pass mark for the 189 visa is 60 points, so you are eligible to apply. You can take a look at the SkillSelect - December 17 Invites Report. Since people with a higher points score are invited before those with 60 points (independent of EOI submission date), you can expect to get an invite in the next invitation round - unless an additional 800 EOIs are submitted with 65+ points between the last round and your submission, which is super unlikely . 

One point of caution: Check the occupation ceilings to make sure that they still invite people in your skill field. This is the only thing that could be problematic. 

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## varuni (May 22, 2012)

rahul chodha said:


> hi all,
> I will be able to qualify for 65 points under 189 visa category. As per the experience of seniors will these points good enough to get an invite.
> 
> thanks for this



Hi Rahul,

Currently anyone with 65 points is getting invited without any hassle in the subsequent round. Is that your question?

However, in order to file your EOI you need your IELTS, Assessment etc. ready. Do you have it?

Varuni


----------



## rahul chodha (Jan 26, 2013)

hi monika and varuni,

Thanks for your replies. I have just initiated the process and will soon be giving the IELTS exam and in parallel getting my documents arranged for ACS assessment.

But definately, I would be looking forward for your advice and leverage your experience.

many thanks for this. 

Also one quick doubt :

Is it mandatory that partner should be working at the time of invitation or getting skills assessed from a relevant assessing authority.	
Few important points for your consideration:
1.	My partner has been working in one of the nominated occupation as Management consultant
2.	Out of past 24 months ( i.e. From Jan 2011 till Jan 2013), she has been working from May 2011 till Oct 2012 – around 17 months.
3.	Presently she is not working 
Should I still get skills assessed and further try to claim points for partner skill at time of invitation.
Appreciate your response over the same.

regards,
rahul


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

Hey Varuni, 

is IELTS results mandatory if we are not planning to claim any points for language? 



varuni said:


> Hi Rahul,
> 
> Currently anyone with 65 points is getting invited without any hassle in the subsequent round. Is that your question?
> 
> ...


----------



## ChrisJAnderson (Dec 17, 2012)

tara.jatt said:


> Hey Varuni,
> 
> is IELTS results mandatory if we are not planning to claim any points for language?


It is mandatory for skill assessment.


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

I dont think what you are saying is correct, please check : http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets...ment-Application-Checklist-1-July-2012-V1.pdf

look for: 
_Please note: there is no requirement from the ACS for an IELTS or equivalent testing results._





ChrisJAnderson said:


> It is mandatory for skill assessment.


----------



## ChrisJAnderson (Dec 17, 2012)

tara.jatt said:


> I dont think what you are saying is correct, please check : http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0019/7642/Skills-Assessment-Application-Checklist-1-July-2012-V1.pdf
> 
> look for:
> Please note: there is no requirement from the ACS for an IELTS or equivalent testing results.


You basically answered your own question buddy 
As it turns out, ACS unlike the EA doesn't need it.


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

Well not exactly, I am still looking for answer



ChrisJAnderson said:


> You basically answered your own question buddy
> As it turns out, ACS unlike the EA doesn't need it.


This is what i wanted to know, while submitting EOI, is it mandatory to provide IELTS even if we dont plan to claim any language point? Since Varuni was saying :



varuni said:


> Hi Rahul,
> 
> However, in order to file your EOI you need your IELTS, Assessment etc. ready. Do you have it?
> 
> Varuni


----------



## amittal (Sep 28, 2012)

tara.jatt said:


> Well not exactly, I am still looking for answer
> 
> 
> 
> This is what i wanted to know, while submitting EOI, is it mandatory to provide IELTS even if we dont plan to claim any language point? Since Varuni was saying :


As I can see that you are from India, so you would need IELTS score (min. 6 in each band) before submitting EOI.

It is exempt only for the citizens of native English speaking countries (US, UK, NZ, etc.) if they do not wish to claim English language points.. The IELTS score report date should be equal to or less than your EOI submission date otherwise your application will be refused.


----------



## chandru_connect (Jan 25, 2013)

*Reg IELTS*

I am from India. I can submit the Medium of course(B.E Degree) Speaks in English document. Is that acceptable and still do we need to provide the IELTS score?

I have 60 points without IELTS score.

Please advise.

Thanks,
Chandru-


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Chandru, 

if you are the primary applicant that won't be enough. If you read the information about English Language Ability on the SkillSelect page you will see that the primary applicant needs to demonstrate *Competent English* (IELTS 6). 

On the other hand, the secondary applicant only needs to demonstrate *Functional English* (IELTS 4.5) - for instance by providing evidence that they completed at least two years of study where all instructions were in English. Source: DIAC - Functional English

Hope that helps, 
Monika


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

Thank you very much espresso : I was looking for this information. 

What can be an evidence of the fact that Medium of instruction for undergrads and masters is English? I mean the Degrees and/or Transcripts do not explicitly mention that medium of instruction was English.




espresso said:


> Hi Chandru,
> 
> if you are the primary applicant that won't be enough. If you read the information about English Language Ability on the SkillSelect page you will see that the primary applicant needs to demonstrate *Competent English* (IELTS 6).
> 
> ...


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi tara.jatt, 

usually you'd ask your university to issue a formal letter. It can be really short but needs to state that you studied there <from-to a particular date> in study program X and that the language of instruction of all courses was English. You can find sample letters on the forum if you use the search function...

Cheerio, 
Monika


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

thanks for the information Monika, DO I need to get the university letter in case all the education is in an English speaking country (USA)? 



espresso said:


> Hi tara.jatt,
> 
> usually you'd ask your university to issue a formal letter. It can be really short but needs to state that you studied there <from-to a particular date> in study program X and that the language of instruction of all courses was English. You can find sample letters on the forum if you use the search function...
> 
> ...


----------

